# Open the System Properties Dialog Without right click on my computer



## Masroor (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi, guys

I have a intruction to open System Properties Dialog in Run Dialog

Go to Start Menu >> Run >> type sysdm.cpl and press enter.

You will now seeing the System Properties Dialog.

GOOD BYE.


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very very old news, dude. But thanks for your interest in this matter. 
There is also another way to do this.  
Press win key+pause/break 

 *www.lifehack.org/wp-content/files/2007/05/20070529-windowskey-f1.jpg + *www.gpspassion.com/upload/team/STkeys-pause-break-key-20070101.jpg


----------



## New (Oct 25, 2007)

i knew it..But, will help newbies...
These will help you 

Run Commands
 -----------------------------------------------------------
 compmgmt.msc  - Computer management 
 devmgmt.msc  - Device manager 
 diskmgmt.msc  - Disk management 
 dfrg.msc  - Disk defrag 
 eventvwr.msc  - Event viewer 
 fsmgmt.msc  - Shared folders 
 gpedit.msc  - Group policies 
 lusrmgr.msc  - Local users and groups 
 perfmon.msc  - Performance monitor 
 rsop.msc  - Resultant set of policies 
 secpol.msc  - Local security settings 
 services.msc  - Various Services 
 msconfig  - System Configuration Utility
 regedit  - Registry Editor
 msinfo32 _ System Information
 sysedit  _ System Edit
 win.ini  _ windows loading information(also system.ini)
 winver  _ Shows current version of windows
 mailto:  _ Opens default email client
 command  _ Opens command prompt

Run Commands to access the control panel
 -------------------------------------------------------------------
 Add/Remove Programs             control appwiz.cpl
    Date/Time Properties           control timedate.cpl
    Display Properties               control desk.cpl
    FindFast                            control findfast.cpl
    Fonts Folder                     control fonts (not required control)
    Internet Properties            control inetcpl.cpl
   Keyboard Properties            control main.cpl keyboard
    Mouse Properties               control main.cpl
    Multimedia Properties          control mmsys.cpl
    Network Properties             control netcpl.cpl
    Password Properties            control password.cpl
    Printers Folder                control printers
    Sound Properties               control mmsys.cpl sounds
    System Properties              control sysdm.cpl

I got this list from digit forum itself....
can't remember the title of the post....


----------

